# GUESS THE MARGIN AGAINST HOUSTON TO WIN UP TO 1 MILLION eBUX



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Okay if ya wanna get some easy eBux all ya have to do is guess the margin between the Dallas and Houston game. I'll give anyone 500,000 if they guess the right margin except wrong team, and 1 million for the right margin, and the right team.. You are only allowed one guess and has to be submitted before the game starts
EG. If you guess Dallas to win by 7 and they do, you get 1 million points, but if Houston win by 7 you get 500,000.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

dallas by 7


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Mavs by 13.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dallas by 4


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Mavs by 1


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dallas by 6


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Mavs by 11


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Optimistic
Mavs by 19


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Dallas by 9


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

the only winner for this game was the one,, the only,,,, xray

Well done buddy,,, you guessed correct team and correct margin :cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

**** drugs ! :evil:

Well done xray :clap2:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

aiight,,, ill do another one of these games when i get over 1.1billion okay?? hopefully i can win a few on vBookie


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i just got 21million points in bank interest which brings me over 1.1billion ill try and make this game for the next match


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

melo4life said:


> i just got 21million points in bank interest which brings me over 1.1billion ill try and make this game for the next match


Now you are just showing off....

:worthy: :worthy: :worthy:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

hahaha sorry im just happy,, how come your bowing for me,, you have heaps more then me, and your a mod so i should be bowing for you ...

:worthy::worthy::worthy:


2000th post !!!! yey !!! now im really happy


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Can someone loan me some eCash?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Can someone loan me some eCash?


*SHOW-OFF!*


----------

